# Export image size (landscape and portrait)



## shkico (May 13, 2015)

Is there a way for Lightroom to distinct between landscape and portrait format when exporting images?
For example, width of a landscape format picture  should be resized to 900px while width of a portrait format picture should be 500px


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 13, 2015)

In the "Image Sizing" section of the Export dialogue, you probably want to set the "Long Edge" to 900 pixels, or whatever is appropriate:


----------



## shkico (May 13, 2015)

Umm, landscape format picture should be 900 x 600, while portrait format should be 500 x 750,  so.. that won't work 
Thanks for reply


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2015)

shkico said:


> Umm, landscape format picture should be 900 x 600, while portrait format should be 500 x 750,  so.. that won't work
> Thanks for reply


If you want to resize to two different output dimensions, you need to export separately, using two different export presets.  The key here is the resize issue.  You do not need to resize on export, it is optional.  You can always use another app to resize the exported image after export if that is a requirement. 
The resizing parameter in the Export dialog is designed to be used for a group of images that are cropped in LR or have the original aspect resolution.  Hal's "long edge" option then works for a mixture of both landscape and portrait images that have the same aspect ratios.  Use the "Width & Height" or Dimensions choices when needing to restrict the output to a particular limiting dimension.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 14, 2015)

This will do exactly what you want:






Portrait orientation will have a height of 750 pixels; landscape will have a width of 900 pixels. The other dimension will be whatever it has to be, given the aspect ratio of your photos.


----------



## shkico (May 15, 2015)

Thank you, it works  I saw this option but I didn't think it would work for me.


----------

